# Tomato Hornworm



## *Rae* (Jul 25, 2009)

A tomato plants worst nightmare.​


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful shot and fantastic color.  Too bad he's such a nasty bug.


----------



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful picture and capture!  It amazes me just how beautiful and colorful the nasty little insect world can be.


----------



## *Rae* (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the c & c!​


----------



## nrois02 (Jul 29, 2009)

awesome photo. that green really pops!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kethaneni (Jul 29, 2009)

Great color. I loved it.


----------

